# Big Sky, Late Jan. 2019?



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi all,
Planning a trip for my son and myself. Looking at Big Sky this year. A few questions:

1) We'd be going third/fourth week of Jan. Any thoughts on what we can expect in terms of snow? Will the whole place be open? If you have a different thought on a safe locale from a snow perspective that time of year, we're open to suggestions. 

2) Any thoughts on where, exactly, to stay? Looking on VRBO, it's a big joint. We are intermediates, headed towards advanced. Ideally, we'd be near a starting point that offers good terrain in that category.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

comfortstarr said:


> Hi all,
> Planning a trip for my son and myself. Looking at Big Sky this year. A few questions:
> 
> 1) We'd be going third/fourth week of Jan. Any thoughts on what we can expect in terms of snow? Will the whole place be open? If you have a different thought on a safe locale from a snow perspective that time of year, we're open to suggestions.
> ...


Late January? You're questioning snow near peak middle of the season? You'll be fine for snow, or at least as safe as anywhere you'll be able to go.

Also NEVER use VRBO if you can avoid it. Airbnb is SOOOOOOOO much cheaper. VRBO fees and all that are so ridiculously absurd, here's this place for $100 a night, ok 3 nights, perfect that will be $875. just find the closest place to the mountain you can afford with whatever amenities you feel you need and book it.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

True... just being careful. Colorado was not too great last year in late Feb. Granted, probably an exception.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

comfortstarr said:


> True... just being careful. Colorado was not too great last year in late Feb. Granted, probably an exception.


A little secret that most people don't know... Colorado... has TERRIBLE snowfall. Well at least in comparison to everything else in the Rockies and west. There's probably 1 or 2 resorts in the state that even get 400+ inches a year. Resorts there can bounce between dry and covered all the time. most average low 300's for snow. Compare that to Big Sky at well over 400, or to a lot of Utah, a lot of California, not to mention the PNW which often gets double the snowfall of Colorado (see Baker at over 600).


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Way to give away the secret... ? Colorado is the best. Keep going there. ???


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

powderjunkie said:


> Way to give away the secret... ? Colorado is the best. Keep going there. ???


Shoot, I mean, Big Sky will actually probably suck, you should definitely switch your trip to Colorado, it's the only place worth riding! Sorry for the confusion


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well since Baker was off the hook last year...met folks from CO...esp late Jan when we got 12 feet in 10 days...but now it looks like a warm el nino...so Big Sky looks more promising.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

So... looking at flights. Sigh... Pretty pricey from Mpls. to Big Sky. We can fly for a lot less to Spokane, which would then have us going to Schweitzer in Idaho (and/or maybe Red Mountain). I have zero knowledge of those places. Any thoughts as compared to Big Sky?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

comfortstarr said:


> So... looking at flights. Sigh... Pretty pricey from Mpls. to Big Sky. We can fly for a lot less to Spokane, which would then have us going to Schweitzer in Idaho (and/or maybe Red Mountain). I have zero knowledge of those places. Any thoughts as compared to Big Sky?


Well then there's the awesome Mt Spokane with 51 runs, 45% expert runs, 3 terrain parks and night skiing all within 1000 acres of inland empire goodness that no one's discovered yet...perfect for a flatlander :surprise:.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

comfortstarr said:


> So... looking at flights. Sigh... Pretty pricey from Mpls. to Big Sky. We can fly for a lot less to Spokane, which would then have us going to Schweitzer in Idaho (and/or maybe Red Mountain). I have zero knowledge of those places. Any thoughts as compared to Big Sky?


Oh ya if you're looking at flight costs it wont be close to comparable.

Schweitzer is a secret gem. Seriously, I've posted this once or twice here before but that mountain is one giant playground and super fun. Is it Big Sky, no absolutely not, Big Sky is, well BIG, but in comparison to anything out east or hell, even anything on Hood I'd take Schweitzer way before. What are you actually looking for though? What are you used to riding? Quick Breakdown though

Pros: 
Fairly large mountain with big ridges to traverse across. 
Lodge/Base Village is great. Ping ping, pool, TONS AND TONS of on slope accommodations all super fun and unique
Crowds, I cant stress this enough, this place is deserted. I will take trips on Holiday weekends there to get away from Crowds elsewhere in the PNW. MLK weekend, walked on to every chair, like didnt wait for one person.
Lots of little tree stumps and bumps and stuff to hop off of. If you like small to medium natural features, this place is full of them everywhere.

Cons:
It gets socked in. And I mean SOCKED in. Like visibility level cant see you'r hand while touching your eyeball.
Night Skiing is a joke. Literally its worthless, there's one run basically, you're better just saving your legs for the morning when the mountain is actually open again. I've taken a total of like 4 runs at night there and will never take another.
Backcountry isn't a big thing here. It's not Big Sky or Vail or anything. Its just lots of solid inbounds terrain.

The other place to consider if you fly in to Spokane is Whitefish. Talk about another gem. And if you want that Montana Big feeling it will fill every need. This mountain is so BIG and scenic, and The terrain , there's plenty for beginners and yet there's tons of stuff gnarlier than literally about anywhere I've been including the likes of Baker. Like no ropes, no closure just a tiny orange circle and 100 foot cliff s in the middle of the the run. Even if you dont ride the most intense stuff getting to see it from the lift is a treat. Its a bit further than Schweitzer for sure, but it's an incredible mountain and worth considering the extra trip.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

That's super helpful. I have read about the fog at Schweitzer and it is worrying. Whitefish is an interesting idea. Delta flies direct from Mpls. to Kalispell. Still a more expensive flight than Spokane, but oddly cheaper than Bozeman/Big Sky. Back to the research.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

comfortstarr said:


> That's super helpful. I have read about the fog at Schweitzer and it is worrying. Whitefish is an interesting idea. Delta flies direct from Mpls. to Kalispell. Still a more expensive flight than Spokane, but oddly cheaper than Bozeman/Big Sky. Back to the research.


Then your answer is Whitefish. Plain and simple, don't overthink, just book.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Ha! When I'm spending anything over $50 I overthink, it's in my Midwestern genes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seriously...A couple of things come to mind. 

You seen to be focused on flights...direct and less expensive. Have you considered Portland/Hood, Seattle/PNW...specifically Crystal or SLC/PC area. Idk is this is still the case, but Minn/StP to Bham used to have a direct flight.

How old is your son...can he drive?...so possibly turn it into a road trip or partial road trip...fly in rent a van/suv and dirtbag in the parking lot...renting a van verses lodging cost. IME it could be a rare opportunity for father/son adventuring or the start of many adventures.

As for terrain and snow conditions...since you are intermediate and advancing...I wouldn't worry too much about it (i.e., lower factor) as long as they got snow. Because you are not going to be doing the hairy gnarls. As for visibility is always nice but then again you are not going to be doing the gnarls where vis is a key factor. Sure fog, flat light and whiteout puking can be a safety issue...but it is more of an issue of knowing where you are going at an unknown place than riding ability. Besides when you figure out where you are going to go; post up and someone will be happy to try to meet up and give ya'll the tour.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Comfort, where do you ride in the metro?


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

It kind of depends. Last year it was mostly Afton and Buck, as we did a trip to Vail, so the epic pass we got for Vail gave us additional days at Afton. We also do one trip a year up to Lutsen for a couple of days. This year, my son is starting Squirt hockey. So, I suspect our number of days will go way down--I'm secretly hoping his love of hockey wanes a bit and next year he'll move to a rec program and we'll ride more. I think this year we'll do mostly Buck. However, he's a 4th grader and the Minnesota Ski Area association has this great ski passport for 4th graders ($25 and they get at least 3 free days at just about every area, plus Wild Mountain and Lutsen are free the year for them), so we'll probably be going all over. I think my favorite metro area is Welch, but we're 15 minutes from Buck, so...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

comfortstarr said:


> It kind of depends. Last year it was mostly Afton and Buck, as we did a trip to Vail, so the epic pass we got for Vail gave us additional days at Afton. We also do one trip a year up to Lutsen for a couple of days. This year, my son is starting Squirt hockey. So, I suspect our number of days will go way down--I'm *secretly hoping his love of hockey wanes* a bit and next year he'll move to a rec program and we'll ride more. I think this year we'll do mostly Buck. However, he's a 4th grader and the Minnesota Ski Area association has this great ski passport for 4th graders ($25 and they get at least 3 free days at just about every area, plus Wild Mountain and Lutsen are free the year for them), so we'll probably be going all over. I think my favorite metro area is Welch, but we're 15 minutes from Buck, so...


Guess it will be awhile til you can drink beer at the end of the day and your son can drive you home.

As for his love of hockey waning...just get him to ride alot, at different places, increasingly challenging terrain and sign yourself and him up for Windells/High Cascades for a summer session.

Besides...ehmmm snowboarding is hella cheap compared to club hockey with the gear, ice fees, coach fees, club dues and travel expenses.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

A bit off topic but BBC has a series on Yellowstone going on that indirectly helps explain Big Sky's crazy snowfall with it being on the outer edge. Pretty amazing how the super volcano influences even winter.


----------

